# problem with 'dmcr.exe' Cossacks problem



## JordannadroJ (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi people. I tried installing cossacks european wars on my comp lately and it doesnt let me play. I get an error message shortly after the game briefly boots up telling me that 'theres a problem with the file dmcr.exe and it needs to be closed'.

Ive checked as many forums as I can find but cant find any useful tips. Some say that service pack 2 doesnt let it run, so I tried uninstalling it but it wont let me. Its definatly NOT coming up in the add/remove programs window even with the show updates box ticked. Theres another way which involves punching in a long code into the run box under the start menu but when Im finished and pressed ok I get another error message telling me the comp cant find the file. Ive tried different patches and still nothing. The thing is I used to play this game on a pc thats 10 times worse than this pc is now so I dont know why its playing up - I never got it on my old pc which was mega slow...

Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------

